# Bugs!!



## In the Kitchen (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you all remember when I started thread asking what type of bugs I had?  Well, they are BACK!  There aren't as many but they still are ugly.  Someone told me they were Wolf Spiders.  The exterminator did not even know what kind they were.  Evidently they are determined to take over my house.  Last time I only saw them at night.  Now they are showing up when I want to do my laundry.  I had the ladybugs first but they haven't shown up YET!  Must I always stand guard for something trying to come int the house?  If it isn't prowlers or burglars, it is these bugs.  I promise I do try to keep up with cleaning but I personally don't think that is the trouble.  I have never had roaches and I was told once you get them you have hard time getting rid of them.  It isn't even Fall yet and they are looking for someplace.  One thing for sure, they are determined.  My dogs don't even bother them.  Just watch them.  I am not fooling around this time.  The exterminator is scheduled for Thursday.  I truly am grateful.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

can you post a picture??


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 29, 2005)

*Will Do*

Have to make sure they don't see us.  If they hear you they start jumping, at you.  I will try to see what happens. Texas, aren't you the one who liked the tv show 24?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

YES!!! I love keifer sutherland!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 30, 2005)

*Great!*

They are going to be coming back? Right? I do miss that show.  Don't watch much tv if nothing exciting like 13 going on.  I wonder if keifer feels the same way.  His father is supposed to be in some movie coming out.  I don't think they favor much do you?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

They used to look exactly alike. If you can, look up on the net and find some of them standing side by side. Donald will be in a new series on ABC or CBS, can't remember with Geena Davis, about her being the president. He is against her in it.
Yes, it's coming back, just not sure when and what it will be about this time, probably the Chinese consulate attacking them. 
Jack has to come back at some point, I won't watch it otherwise!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

His whole name: Kiefer William Frederick Dempsey George Rufus Southerland

Heres a pic of them together.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 30, 2005)

*Wow*

You got the scoop!  You really are awake.  They look like such nice people. How in the world did you find that picture?  It is in German, isn't it?  They must think lot of them too.   Happy to know I can have someone to depend on (you) to keep up with the latest.  Thank you for sharing this with me.  I just don't get to see them enough.  In other words, they always keep a person wanting more.  Please, please let me know when the shows are on.  I do like Geena Davis too.  Did you see her in Tina and Louise?  That was a great one.  The ending shocked me.  Thanks again.


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2005)

ITK, bugs freak me out.

My home is immaculate, but lately have some flying gnats(?) & pin-head sized creepers. Can't figure out where, why or what. At first I noticed them over the sink & made sure there was no dampness water around the sink area. I'm going through the pantry & getting rid of anything that might have been sitting around for a while - including spices. 

At first I thought maybe they're fruit flys, but I never keep ANY food or fruit out. I empty the toaster crumb tray regularly. I passed termite inspection, knew I would. But still can't figure out what the problem is. Maybe the Heat? I've also heard, if you live in a condo, to go in halfsies with your neighbor & have the connecting drains snaked(?)/cleaned out, or clean the drains with bleach. 

Wanted to mention too, when I asked the termite inspector about the gnats he said my neighbor had them as well. He recommended installing more tightly woven(?) window screens. Perhaps it comes from the outside (lawn etc) rather than the inside. I keep my pasta in glass containers & thinking I might do the same for rice and couscous. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 30, 2005)

Bugs are new to me! In FL they seem to pop up everywhere and I never had trouble with them in Seattle.

I went to grab a bottle of booze from the cupboard the other day and there were teeny, tiny ants running about on it! ewwww Never ever have I had to wash down a bottle of liqour before I put it away, but I know better now. Then I was paranoid about finding them on other things (like opened honey containors, peanut butter, etc.) but luckily they hadn't migrated yet.

I, too, have started keeping all of my opened stuff like rices, granola, croutons, well, everything! in glass or plastic click-clacks. That way there is no question about what's going to be in them when I use them. =P

Luckily there are no spiders about. Hope yours get taken care of, ITK!


Z


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like either jumping spiders or wolf spiders. (I worked in the PR dept. of a zoo for 15 years and people were always bringing these guys in for us to look at). Not an expert, just dealt with a bunch of bugs over the years.

Both can bite and both can jump, but are not really venomous - maybe a little less than a beesting - for whatever that's worth. Jumping spidies prefer daylight and wolf spiders prefer night. They usually come into the house in late summer to scout winter hiding spots. They are both "hunting" spiders. Wolf spiders are prolific and carry their babies around with them by the hundreds until they get big enough to jump off and start all over again. (Which might explain why you're seeing so many of them)

It has nothing to do with cleanliness- more location and temperature conditions.

Are the spiders more black with a brownish rear (probably jumping) or are they light brownish with black markings (wolf)? Both are kind of furry.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 30, 2005)

*You Got IT!*



			
				TexasBlueHeron said:
			
		

> Sounds like either jumping spiders or wolf spiders. (I worked in the PR dept. of a zoo for 15 years and people were always bringing these guys in for us to look at). Not an expert, just dealt with a bunch of bugs over the years.
> 
> Both can bite and both can jump, but are not really venomous - maybe a little less than a beesting - for whatever that's worth. Jumping spidies prefer daylight and wolf spiders prefer night. They usually come into the house in late summer to scout winter hiding spots. They are both "hunting" spiders. Wolf spiders are prolific and carry their babies around with them by the hundreds until they get big enough to jump off and start all over again. (Which might explain why you're seeing so many of them)
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what they are Wolf Spiders.  They are really scary looking, aren't they?  I am so grateful someone knows what they look like.  I just seem to be infested with them on regular basis.  I have lived here long time, why do they show up now?   They sting?  The thought of them carrying their babies with them is probably why there are so many.  As I said, I can't wait for the exterminator to get here.  You think they are controllable don't you?  I haven't seen them come upstairs yet; only under breezeway and in the basement.  Do I have to move everything for the exterminator to get to the walls?  I did this last time and he said wasn't necessary.  Thanks for letting me know my new company.  They are furry too.  How nice.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

*Mental*

Can't believe how bugs can upset someone, especially ones in the house!  Woke up last nite and wanted to go in basement but when I heard them jumping, I forgot about it.  Knowing now that they bite is even worse.  I just wonder where they came from?  Never saw them before in my life.  What is the big attraction to my house?  What do they eat, do you know?  Bugs do affect me so much.  My brother lives in the country on farm.  Don't you think he should know about them?  Do people that live on farm have bugs?  I never have heard of them talking about them.  Maybe they just live with them.  Thanks all for your support and comments. It does indeed help.  I sure don't want to upset my neighbors when the exterminator comes.  That means they will have to find someplace else and won't live here.  Is this right?  The thought of them carrying their babies on their back?  Not just one either! TBH you are probably the only one who has seen them.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't worry, ITK. I'm sure the exterminator will be able to take care of those guys and will have advice on the cause/control. They are particularly fond of basements. We've only seen one on our property -outside and downstairs - and when my husband stomped on it all the babies ran around. We keep heavy-duty bug spray handy and spray the entire perimeter of the house once a week, which seems to help with the array of critters trying to get in. We have fireants now, but before we lived in recluse country. What fun that was. The bright side is - we in the States don't have to deal with funnel web spiders, which we learned about while living in Australia - they're deadly - like, within a few minutes. I'd take wolf spiders any day (just not in the house!). (I bet some of the folks here from Down Under will attest to that.) You'll keep us posted?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

*Tbh*

You made my day!  When someone can relate to what I am experiencing, I do so appreciate it.  Thank you for responding.  You have someone who wants to keep you happy, your hubby.  Fireants, now that is something I never had yet.  I live in Missouri, you think that could be something to look forward to?  What in the world do they do, hence the name FIREants?  I bet you cringed when he stepped on it.  Seeing all the babies running.  Hope they all died.  That is only thing to do is to call exterminator.  No one around here has time to worry about wolf spiders.  As long as they aren't in their food.  Thanks TBH you truly gave me cause to relax.  I will let you know what he says tomorrow.  I feel so relieved to know he is coming.  Last time he came we had mice in the attic.  At least, it isn't because of something I am doing wrong.  I try to clean up whenever I can.


----------



## mish (Aug 31, 2005)

ITK, when I lived in New York my friend and her roomie lived in a basement apt. (like the one in Laverne & Shirley remember that one). It was over a boiler room? & they had water bugs UGGHHHH! She told me they would run after them with a vacuum cleaner. I'd sleep with the vacuum near my bead, if it was me. Rest easy in knowing the guy will be there tomorrow. I'll cross my fingers for you. Sure wish I could find our where the gnats are coming from.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

*War*

Don't you feel you have a war going on in the house?  Trying to keep the place liveable is not easy.  I loved LaVerne and Shirley.  They knew what we are going through.  I remember once having water bug in the bed with me.  I woke up and felt it crawling on my face!  This was when I was still at home and the durn thing just was so fast but so big.  I really think bugs are aggressive.  I just can remember it being so fast.  Happy it didn't try to go in my mouth or something.  Thanks mish, for thinking of me.  Gnats normally come in here when I have as you said fresh fruit.  Do you live next to someone who has fruit trees or eats lot of different fruit?  That would bother me too, trying to figure where they are living.  You just can't ignore them, they multiply.  I got them having babies while they roam around down there.  Doesn't that sound repulsive?  Just can't believe how ugly and scary they are.  Well, they die tomorrow.  Then what?  Something else will know I need aggravation.  I can never say I am alone.  Trouble is, I don't know who else lives here?  Thanks for understanding.  It helps really.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 31, 2005)

Mish....definately check any drains...refrigerator trays...etc...where there is moisture.  Do you have a bag of onions anywhere?  They love the onion skins it seems.  We had the problem come to us one year in a load of cherry tomatoes.  You lifted the lids...and there they were!  Took us 3 months to get rid of all of them.  Ours is a refrigerated salad bar...so all salads don't normally have to be pulled...but we had to and wipe out the bottom of it each night to make sure the moisture was gone.  I have heard coffee machines are a good place for breeding too...as well as damp mops or brooms. Good luck!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 1, 2005)

*Carpenter Ants?*

The exterminator came and sprayed.  Hope he got them all.  He didn't even know what they were.  Now he told me he is sending out inspector to verify that if I have Carpenter Ants?  It seems I am having my own personal war here.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 3, 2005)

I hope this true story will at least give you a chuckle. I am terrified of spiders! Little ones, big ones, daddy long-legs they are the only critters that make me scream!

I worked for a plumber and the "facilities" were in the warehouse which was separated by a wall from the office. One day I was alone in the office with the estimator (who was also a pastor). Most plumbers are sort of rough but Angel was a true gentleman.

I went into the bathroom and just as I was about to sit down - I was actually very nearly perched - I saw the biggest spider in the whole world sitting exactly where my very tender behind was about to land. 

Truely I didn't know I could scream like that! I don't remember my feet hitting the floor between that beast and the office but thankfully I must have pulled my pants up along the way. When I burst through the door all I could do was point wild eyed and say "Sssss Sssssppp Ssssss" Angel rushed to slay the dragon or capture the rapist and returned laughing hysterically. As he wiped the tears from his eyes he said "Oh Linda, that was just a little wolf spider...he would only have taken a little bite!"

Let me tell you there is no such thing as a "little" spider when one is about to sit bare tushed on it!  That thing was the size of a small dog! 

I will NEVER forget that and I ALWAYS look before I sit!


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> The exterminator came and sprayed. Hope he got them all. He didn't even know what they were. Now he told me he is sending out inspector to verify that if I have Carpenter Ants? It seems I am having my own personal war here.


 
Carpenter ants are bad little beasties. Fortunately though, they are easy to get rid of. You just put out their favorite treat and they take it back to their lair and they are toast. 

Favorite treat is equal portions of icing sugar and boric acid (available at any pharmacy over the counter). Mix well and sprinkle whereever you have seen them. If you HAVEN'T seen them, sprinkle it near any sources of wood that might be rotting.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 5, 2005)

*wolf spiders*

lindatoo, sorry your had to find out that way what they were.  They are truly ugly.  Someone said they have their babies on their back which makes them more horrible.  I had to laugh about the toilet but I can relate to being in that position if I hadn't called exterminator.  I didn't want them to get to acquainted.  The fact that they jump at you only makes them more ugly.  Not afraid of you.  Hope they haven't bothered you in a personal place again.  Did they exterminate or was he a loner?  I never think someone is alone when you see them.  They are just multilying  someplace until the right time.  Havent' seen any yet, now to battle these carpenter ants.  No rest.  What a story lindatoo you made me grateful I did call the exterminator. Thanks.  Happy you have a pastor when you need them.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 8, 2005)

*Brown Recluse*

Today the inspector came for checking for carpenter ants at the suggestion of the exterminator.  Not only did he find carpenter ants but brown recluse spiders.  I have been hearing about them for so long and here they are in my own house.  Now I have to have treatment for getting rid of both carpenter ants and brown recluse.  Since I live here in Missouri they are quite common.  The inspector told me since the dogs are older, blind and diabetic their immune system is not good and should be protected from the spider's bite.  He is going to first do trial with glue boards of some kind and then in 30 days check to see how many are caught.  This is so upsetting to me that I want to throw everything out.  They do like to hide he said and I should be extremely careful when handling anything.  Do you ever feel a prisoner in your own home?  He said my neighbors aren't probably aware of them and only will realize when someone gets bit.  Just thought I would keep you up to date on this bug problem that seems to be developing into a real nightmare.  And I thought Stephen King wrote fiction.  I feel like I am living one of his books.  Not funny when you are in the middle of this.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 8, 2005)

Wow, ITK. I am so sorry to hear that. Either of those are pretty horrific. At least you're getting aggressive on eliminating them - thank goodness the exterminator came out when he did!


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

ITK, do you have an attic? I understand the spiders will prefer that area to most others. I am so sorry to hear about your troubles continuing. That is just awful. Hang in there. The exterminator is going to get rid of all of them for you and it will be OK. They call them "recluse" spiders because they really would rather stay the heck away from all other big living things so they shouldn't bother you too much. Just be careful and know that we are all with you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 8, 2005)

TexasBlueHeron said:
			
		

> Wow, ITK. I am so sorry to hear that. Either of those are pretty horrific. At least you're getting aggressive on eliminating them - thank goodness the exterminator came out when he did!



Thanks TBH for your concern.  I feel so alone when it happens to the place where you live.  I know this is small in comparison to what is happening with Katrina but it seems very big to me.  I just get so paranoid about bugs of any kind.  I sure do appreciate your comments.  I am reading all about the spiders on the Internet.  That is where I learned about the wolf spiders.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*attic*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> ITK, do you have an attic? I understand the spiders will prefer that area to most others. I am so sorry to hear about your troubles continuing. That is just awful. Hang in there. The exterminator is going to get rid of all of them for you and it will be OK. They call them "recluse" spiders because they really would rather stay the heck away from all other big living things so they shouldn't bother you too much. Just be careful and know that we are all with you.


 

Thanks again, Alix.  I do have an attic.  I have more actvitiy up there and I can't go up myself since there are no steps.  Ladder has to be used and that is over the basement steps.  You really hit a sore spot when you mentioned the attic.  We probably have lot of dead corpse up there.  That is what the recluse like is dead insects!  Wonderful   Good news to hear they want to stay away from me.  I bet more people around here have them and don't know it.  I just have ongoing bugs coming here.  The exterminator said they like trees and the neighbor has more than 8 large mature trees on their property which isn't big lot.  They are really growing into one another.  So exterminator coming next week to put down some type of glue board and after 30 days he will check to see how many recluse he accumulates to see if I need recluse treatment which takes period of year.  I actually have to leave the house with the dogs for 6-8 hour for the initial two treatments.  They are hard to kill.  More wonderful!  Oh he is going to take care of the carpenter ants when he comes.  Only requires one treatment so he says.  I do appreciate your interest as discussing this with the family  (men) don't relate to me being upset.  I even have to put them in a bottle so they can take them and have it confirmed. I thought the durn thing moved.  I tried to clean my closets and saw spiders in there!  Do I sound paranoid?  I am.  Thanks again for your understanding. I just think men have to get bitten before they believe.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2005)

YIKES! Don't let them go that far! Those recluse spider bites are pretty nasty! I don't want to scare you further, I think you already have a healthy respect for those little monsters, but if your "boys" aren't paying you any mind you might want to do a little Googling for spider bite pix and show them what can happen. It is pretty darned gross.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Alix*

Thanks for your attention and support.  It really does help me cope with remaining calm.  Maybe that is why I don't move around too much today.  How can you be sure where they are?  I can't hear them crawling.  The guy said their belly doesn't touch the floor that is why they are hard to kill unless you can squash them.  The other spiders (wolf) jumped on us.  Like you said they are all having quiet place in the attic.  No lights up there.  I do appreciate any kind of support you have.  It is like having good friend who knows!  Thanks, friend.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2005)

From what I have read, brown recluse spiders stay far back in closets or attics. The further they can get from people or other animals the better they like it. I really don't think you need to curtail your usual activities much. Stomp loud and they will scurry away. I am going to see if I can find a link for you. I read about them somewhere...


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2005)

_Brown recluse spiders generally occupy dark, undisturbed sites, and they can occur indoors or outdoors. In favorable habitats, their populations are usually dense. They thrive in human-altered environments. Indoors, they may be found in attics, basements, crawl spaces, cellars, closets, and ductwork or registers. They may seek shelter in storage boxes, shoes, clothing, folded linens, and behind furniture. They also may be found in outbuildings such as barns, storage sheds, and garages. Outdoors, brown recluse spiders may be found underneath logs, loose stones in rock piles, and stacks of lumber. _

_The brown recluse spider is not aggressive, and it normally bites only when crushed, handled or disturbed. Some people have been bitten in bed after inadvertently rolling over onto the spider. Others have been bitten after accidentally touching the spider when cleaning storage areas. Some bites occur when people put on seldom used clothing or shoes inhabited by a brown recluse._ 

OK, here are the two links I found. One of them has a map of areas where it is commonly found. The second one has the pictures of the spider bite and the aftereffects. WARNING!! It is really really gross! It is also a *worst case* scenario, most people do not react like that to the bite. I only included it so you could show it to your doubting Thomas men. It might make them more sympathetic to your upset about them. ITK, I know you have a sensitive nature so please judge whether or not you want to look at those pictures. I don't want to further upset you. Again, they are a very extreme case.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2061.html

http://home.texoma.net/~linesden/spider.htm


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Thanks Alix*

It got my attention but then you knew that.  I did what the inspector told me to do to check a site for info regarding them that way it would make his job easier.  He knew I was alarmed.  He told me to live the way I have been because if I tried to change something it would affect his job on trying to see just exactly if we have anything to be worried about.  You knew it they are up there.  I live here in Missouri and they are included on their location.  It has had an affect on me being normal.  Knowing they fear me doesn't really help much.  I just wouldn't want to scare them.  They are doing good job bothering me.  Probably really nothing to worry about as long as they don't bother my dogs.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Alix*

Do you believe they think this is silly?  They tell me they aren't worried.  Also said I could do all this myself and save the money.  Are you the only one who understands?  The fact that the neighbors have wood laying around from year to year doesn't help with the situation.  The inspector said you can't do anything about your neighbors.  Don't you think they have the spiders too?  I am not about to discuss this with them.  They would feel same way as my family.  The wood is not used during winter.  If only I had way to resolve this problem.


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2005)

I think they are being a bit silly and pigheaded. That spider is nothing to mess with. I think that bugs in your house are not to be tolerated. You have to expect a FEW bugs in a basement or attic or whatever, but the numbers you have described sound like exterminator time to me. 

Maybe they are trying to downplay stuff so you won't be so worried. That sounds like a real "guy" way to handle things. Caring about you, just showing it in a bit of an offbeat way. Y'know what I mean? Hope you are doing OK and not worrying too badly. Like I said, I think you will be OK, just be careful.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 13, 2005)

Alix, you're the voice of reason. Plus, it's not silly to be fearful of spiders, especially these guys. But I do know, from working closely with bug people over the years, that in recluse territory, just about every home has them to some degree - most of us never see them. You can put your own sticky traps out on the main floor, which may help. I agree that an extermination might put you more at ease, if you can get that going.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tbh*

TBH what were you doing to know so much about bugs?  Did you see the brown recluse and wolf spiders? I don't understand after living here for many years that they appear just like overnight.  Do you think, and I know I am pressing here, that when I did not eliminate the ladybugs as I was advised that they attracted the spiders?  The local garden here said ladybugs were detrimental to the environment.  Had them in attic for almost 3 years!  Plus they were in my bedroom.  I am really getting education here with bugs.  Plus the dogs having fleas.  TBH would you fumigate the house yourself if the sticky board prove to have more than average brown recluse?  You really think everybody around here has them?  How terrible!  Alix I agree that they are being the macho thing here.  They just think these things can be ignored.  I really don't talk to about this to my friends.  They wouldn't come in here.  Would you? No one else comments about this topic I assume they feel I am out of my mind.


----------



## callie (Sep 14, 2005)

itk, i don't think you are out of your mind at all!  It's just that Alix is doing such a good job replying to you.  I don't like bugs in my house either!  It's too bad the exterminators aren't being more understanding of your situation.  I would proceed with the extermination plans, too.  

Has your weather been unusually different this summer?  Drier than normal?  Wetter than normal?  Maybe that has caused this bug problem.  Just a thought.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 15, 2005)

*Appreciation*

Thanks callie for your understanding.  Alix has truly helped through all of this as well as some others.  If I wouldn't have them to comment I would be more paranoid than I already am.  TBH said everyone has them in my area.  Of all the experience I have had with the bugs in the past this is the first time so many unusual ones.  Callie, as you said the weather here this summer has been unusually hot and dry.  It seems as though we will not get to have a Fall this season.  Normally, it gradually cools and then gets cold.  I am here in Missouri and we do have the four seasons.  Some places it is different.  My neighbors are curious about what is going on, I just am reluctant to mention brown recluse.  I was always worried bugs would come if the house was not kept free of crumbs on the floor.  

Never know what day will bring.  Thank heaven.


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2005)

It has nothing to do with your housekeeping ITK. We all live with bugs to some degree or another. I think callie hit on it when she suggested your weather might be contributing to the problem. Here in Canada on the prairies, the last two years have been grasshopper heaven. I'd never seen them in urban areas before. One jumped right at my face a while ago. I screamed like the total girl I am!

Don't be afraid to mention the spiders to your neighbours. It says nothing about either YOUR housekeeping or theirs. Wouldn't you want them to tell you about something like that? At least they could be watchful. You might save them a nasty bite.


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 17, 2005)

ITK, just checking in to see how you're holding up. Your recluses are tough guys to eliminate and it will be a long process. Glue boards are your best resort if you're on your own. They do eat insects, but can survive without food for long periods of time. My last office was infested with them and we've had friends who were infested. Also, if you try spray, remember they're not insects, so insect spray won't get them, but it may get some of their food. 

I'll chime in with everyone else: there is nothing to be ashamed of - it's nothing you did or did not do. 

Please let us know how you're doing.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tbh*

Thanks for asking TBH!  The exterminators put the glue boards down and now comes the waiting part.  Hope they are getting stuck in the traps.  The first time he was here said he has certain amount that he recommends glue boards.  We were over that limit!  I do not look forward to having the house fumigated with the dogs as they are getting up in age and not in the best health.  Neighbor told me to put a toad in the basement would be cheaper.  I don't think a toad should be in a basement.  The other neighbor told me what they don't know won't hurt them.  Of course, they are the ones with the wood setting from year to year.  I told them any type of leaves or accumulation of things that isn't moved every six months has tendancy to draw them.  Times I feel I am talking to myself.  Only a real factor that I have to keep cleaning.  My family consists of mostly men and they don't really feel necessary unless the president of United States coming for visit.  I believe most men are like this. 

If your office was infested wasn't your boss aware of this? To me that would be worse if they weren't do anything about it.  The wolf spiders were so forward.  Would jump right at you.  AT least the recluse I can't see.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*Update*

Been only week since they put the glueboards down.  Guess what came out of the dryer?  Yes, it was spider and looked like recluse but I am not going to examine him any closer.  I will let them see if I am crazy.  If they want them in their clothes okay as long as they aren't in mine.  This is really starting to affect me.  any time I see something crawling, I want to run.  No one knows how this feels unless they have been around them.  My neighbors really are questioning my sanity.  I sincerely feel they don't believe me.  Guess because I show that I don't like bugs.  They had bugs in the dog food when I watched it for week.  Big black kind.  Don't you think they worry about them? Poor dog


----------



## Alix (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't think you need to worry about the dogs. Considering that they sometimes eat their own um...excrement they can tolerate a LOT of stuff. 

The spider in the dryer thing is icky! I wonder how it got in there? Pesky things. At least the heat would kill it. Hang in there ITK, soon the exterminator will come back and deal with all this. 

Have you checked out the glueboards? I know I wouldn't be able to resist peeking at them.


----------

